# Bynum caught parking in TWO handicapped spots



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

With the lockout, I guess the media has nothing else to report on. What an idiot Drew. Nice ride though!

http://www.yardbarker.com/nba/artic...rew_bynum_parks_in_handicapped_spaces/5620897


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pfft I do this.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

One spot for each bum knee.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

One spot for each bum knee.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Just another example of Bynum's lack of class.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dumb move on his part.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

gangster


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

:sigh:

It's going to be a long year if this is the kind of subject we are going to discuss.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> One spot for each bum knee.





Jamel Irief said:


> One spot for each bum knee.


One post for each knee too?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> Pfft I do this.


Yea, that ****ing surprises me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Just another example of Bynum's lack of class.


Agreed. The guy is a piece of trash.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

He's an a-ss-ho-le-e-ole-le-ole-oh-le-ole as per Dennis Leary.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Not defending Bynum here, but this ****ing cop is a major ******* too...he is clearly violating the requirements of his position by talking to the press about it rather than having it go through the court system.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43834100/ns/local_news-los_angeles_ca/


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> Not defending Bynum here, but this ****ing cop is a major ******* too...he is clearly violating the requirements of his position by talking to the press about it rather than having it go through the court system.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43834100/ns/local_news-los_angeles_ca/


Bynum is a loser.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Ron said:


> :sigh: It's going to be a long year if this is the kind of subject we are going to discuss.


You got that right!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

He probably used the "I'm Andrew Bynum" arguement like that means anything.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what do you expect he still lives with his momma.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> what do you expect he still lives with his momma.


Yep...and I'm sure his Momma is giving him all kinds of hell for this too!


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> One spot for each bum knee.


:laugh:



Ron said:


> :sigh:
> 
> It's going to be a long year if this is the kind of subject we are going to discuss.


:yep:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

He did it again. :lol:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Seriously? This guy is just too stupid to get it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Seriously? This guy is just too stupid to get it.


More like too stuck up to care


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey the guy's used to it :kanyeshrug:


----------

